# Indianapolis subs



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Need to plow snow ? We are currently seeking snow plowing subs for the Indianapolis and surrounding areas.

www.indysnowplowers.com


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

*Indysnowplowers*

Yes! We need some more subs! Preferrably with 24/7 availabilty, but not absolutely necessary.

please submit your info to us at www.Indysnowplowers.com or call 317-440-6567.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Will it snow soon ???:realmad:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*Kipcom, trying to spread the word*

I may need sub work but can only get as far south as Lafayette. I have my own accounts up here but if snow misses me I will head down there. I will travel all of south Chicago and as far east as LaPorte.


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

*Keep em coming!*

come on Indy plowers! I know there are more of you out there!

Chris, you'll have to come down and plow with us sometime when we have snow and you don't.....if that happens this year!
:waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

All you have to do is call. Right now I am bored outta my mind I NEED to work. Funds are low. Construction by day doesn't cut it in the winter when folks don't want a hole in their house when it is cold and rainy. Trying to afford a new truck but need the perverbial down paymentpayup


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

well Kip and Chris..........I think we are the only 3 people in Indiana that have internet access!

maybe snow this weekend???


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

No snow up here this weekend  . I may have to haul rock this weekend. If you guys get snow, I will be happy to come down. My sis lives right downtown next to Lilly. Give me a holler.


----------



## EXPGMEDIC (Oct 25, 2003)

*indy help*

i am in starke co would gladly help out if you get buried but must be worth the trip.

jim garner
mavericks all seasons


----------



## Wink (Dec 20, 2003)

I am looking for a plow for my 2003 F250 .
If i get one ,i will give you guys a call 
I live 20 miles south from Indy
Wink


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

check out our website we have a for sale/wanted page....think there's a V-plow there that would go good on that F250.


STEVE


----------

